# Large aquascaping rocks needed 40cm or so



## David Shanahan (15 Jul 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get big chunky rocks from. Suppliers just don't seem to be able to get them, which is not a good thing for UK aquascaping in my opinion.

I'm looking for 40 to 50cm pieces ideally. With smaller pieces of the same rock available too.

Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## Konsa (15 Jul 2017)

Hi
Have U tried to ring The Green Machine
They used to have quite big pieces  of hardscape when I was there few years back.It will surely cost U but
its worth a try anyway.
Regards Konsa


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2017)

Try our own sponsor @Aqua Essentials , if you contact them via the forum here, Richard might be able to help you out.


----------



## radar (16 Jul 2017)

I wanted some big river cobbles, tried all over my area and online - no joy. In the end I tried a local garden hardscaping centre (topsoil, aggregates, pavers etc) and they had exactly what I wanted at a very good price.


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jul 2017)

Been to the green machine. They do have large pieces, but at £16 per kg it's a bit steep. I may pop back and review the options. Aqua essentials can only get pebbles it seems. It's a shame that suppliers can't do large pieces to order. I'm going to have to go to a landscaping place I think and get something.


----------



## David Shanahan (19 Jul 2017)

Ancient Stone to the rescue. Advised by a Polish friend that I bought some Shrimp off once. 6Euro a Kg + 1Euro per Kg shipping. Told him what I wanted, sent him some pictures, they are going to put some rocks together in a tank and send me the pictures. 10Euro for the project to build them and send pictures, so at least I'll know what I'm getting.

Looking forwards to the pictures they send.


----------



## Chrispowell (21 Jul 2017)

Have you got a link? + have they sent you pictures yet?


----------



## David Shanahan (22 Jul 2017)

Yes, they did. The rock was 46kg in the design. I asked for an additional 10kg for artistic expression. £355 delivered, so £6.33 per kg delivered. Not as cheap as some rock, but not as dear as others. This way I know what I'm getting and have a buffer to make it my own.

They are aquamandesign.com


----------



## alto (22 Jul 2017)

I'd ask for an alternate layout done with same stones as well, & photos of the individual stones, this way you'll have a feel for more varied scape potential


----------



## David Shanahan (22 Jul 2017)

They charge 10Euro for each project they put together. You could blow your budget just on the options


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jul 2017)

Planty said:


> £355 delivered, so £6.33 per kg delivered.


Crikey, that's dedication...but you should get several decent scapes out of it, and you can add more rocks as you go along which will give you even more options.


----------



## zozo (22 Jul 2017)

Ancient stone has a facebook account where they show off and sell complete arrangements.
https://www.facebook.com/AquamanStudio/


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jul 2017)

Some awesome hardscapes. The rocks are amazing shapes and textures, I wonder what they are geologically speaking and where they are sourced from.


----------



## zozo (22 Jul 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> geologically speaking and where they are sourced from


As far as my resourcing brought me, a best guess, it is from Carpathian mountains, in our hobby also known as Carpathian manten stone.. Geologically Carpathians are Ukrainie / Romania border.. 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aqua-at-pet-shop-layout-no-3-the-end.32339/page-8#post-413489

Actualy i think they should give it a recognizable tradename..  We already have Dragon stone.. So why not Dracula Rock.. Petri Nosferatu..


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Jul 2017)

Looks Nice 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## alto (23 Jul 2017)

Planty said:


> They charge 10Euro for each project they put together. You could blow your budget just on the options


I'd just ask for 1 other dramatically different scape to show the versatility of the stones - for that investment you want more than one "look"


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2017)

Hello Planty, was just reading your journal from last year, and noticed that you are starting another one any up date pics, on your new scape. Lovely rock layout BTW.


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2017)

Did you get these rocks plants??
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2018)

Sorry, been travelling a bit so not had much of a chance. Been planted a few weeks now. Had some algae issues to start with. Should have cleaned the filter better, but I’m getting on track. 

Sorry about the poor photo. Looks different from the original plan.



 


Managed to get to Japan and see some inspiring work at ADA and Sumida.


----------

